# Hirsch Offers Sequin Device IV



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Tajima Sequin Device IV, offered by Hirsch, can be attached to a variety of Tajima embroidery machines making it easy to directly sew sequins onto apparel. The attachment works with a wide range of sequin sizes from small to large and even noncircular and irregular shapes. 

The Sequin Device IV has been improved with new technology that better stabilizes sequins so sewing runs more smoothly. It is now possible to run the machine at a maximum speed of 1,000 stitches per minute. 

This attachment should be installed at the factory when a new machine is purchased. 

To use the sequin attachment, you also must have the Tajima DG/ML by Pulse’s digitizing software with Sequin fonts or the Sequin Pack option. The Sequin Pack allows you to draw or import artwork and digitize for sequins as easily as you would a running stitch. 

A variety of settings determines the application of the sequin, style of tack down and overlap between adjacent settings can be used to create pattern variety. The program works with up to 12 types of sequins and includes18 styles of tack-down stitches that can create effects from filled shapes to allowing the sequins to dangle from the shirt. 

Contact Hirsch International at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.hic.us.


----------

